# Exclusive Swatches of Lancome's Fashion Focus Backstage Beauty Collection



## Phylz01 (Oct 3, 2008)

I got invited to go backstage at the Chicago Fashion Week and here are a few pics of the exclusive collection that was created for the fashion week:







With flash:





Without flash:










Products:
* Color Design Palette in Golden Glitz
* Color Design Blush in Freeze Frame
* Color Fever Shine Lipstick in Femme Fire
* Color Fever Gloss in Hotness
* Le Crayon Khol in Black Coffee

I've always been a MAC girl but this collection really impressed me! The eyeshadows are all silky, smooth and pigmented and my favorite is the Freeze Frame blush! The color is a gorgeous shimmery light pink and the texture is very creamy and blendable! The head makeup artist of the show, Alex Sanchez, used it on me and it made my skin look so nice and dewy!!!

You can read more about the collection here:
http://www.makeupforlife.net/2008/10...-look-at-lanco


----------

